# الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!



## kajo (28 أبريل 2008)

*الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون . *​ 

*قتلته... نعم قتلته, ولا ادري كيف قتلته, شعرت برغبة عارمة في البكاء, ولم يخطر ببالي ابدا ان اقتل ولو نملة, ما دامت لم تؤذني, ولكنه افزعني. *
*تسلل الي الشقة, ولم يدرى ان احدا كان متيقظاً, لمحته وهو يتحرك, ويبدو انه فوجئ بوجودي كما فوجئت انا بوجوده, صرخت باسمه, فأنا اعرفه جيدا, فأرتبك ولم يدرى ماذا يفعل , والي اين يذهب, وجدته يهرع الي المطبخ, جريت بسرعة وحاولت قدر استطاعتي ان امنعه من الوصول الي المطبخ, وانا انادي علي اخي الذي كان لا يزال متيقظا,وما ان رأني محتجزا اياه حتي صاح " اقتله ,اقتله هيا انه يستحقها, لن نقدر عليه اذا دخل المطبخ " كان يحاول التملص, فوجدت نفسي استل السلاح الوحيد الذي وجدته سانحا وقتها, وهويت به علي جسده مرة , مرتين ...ثلاث مرات... وتوقفت عن ضربه بالسلاح , ولكن بعد فوات الاوان, لانه صار الان جسدا ممزقا. *
*ياللبشاعة ...انا فعلت هذا!! لا اصدق0*
*ولما رأني اخي حزينا صاح " لقد استحق ما جري له " قاطعته , دامعا : "ولكني لم اقصد قتله بهذه الطريقة الوحشية ... كانت تكفيه ضربة واحدة " وذابت الكلمات في حلقي فلم اكمل. *
*وبعد التخلص من الاشلاء - ولا ادري كيف نمت هذه الليلة - وفي الصباح الباكر لم استطع اخفاء ما حدث, فأخبرت ابي وامي وكل من قابلت بما فعلت, فوجدتهم يقولون: " يا لك من فتي شجاع, لقد استحق ما حدث له." فأقاطعهم :" ولكنه لو يؤذى احدا" فتقول امي :" ان تركته كان سيؤذينا جميعا , انا اعرف هذا المجرم الخطير" ويقول احد اصدقائي" ياليت امثاله يتعظون ولا يتجرؤن علي البيوت ثانية" ولكني اشعر اني ساحمل ذنبه في رقبتي, لذا قطعت عهدا علي نفسي الا اقتل مرة اخري مهما كانت الظروف. *
*مرت الايام ويبدو ان هناك من عرف بجريمتي من اقاربه وجاء ليثار منى , وحين رايته استللت نفس السلاح, وانقضضت عليه محاولا قتله ناسيا العهد ولكنه - ولا ادري هل من سوء حظي ام من حسن حظي - استطاع الهرب والافلات ولم اره مرة اخري. *
*صارحت امي بخوفي من ان يكون قريبه هذا يعد عدته ويجمع كل اقارب المجني عليه ليعود مرة اخري وينجح في اخذ ثأره , فقالت لي امي " لا تخف, وخذ هذه سوف تحميك منه" *
*اعطت لي امي زجاجة طويلة, ولا اعرف كيف ستحميني زجاجة طويلة, المهم اني اخذتها منها. *
*جرت الايام والحادث لا يزال يتعلق بذهني ولا استطيع ان انساه ابدا, حتي بدأ يطاردني في احلامي, حتي انني كنت اوقظ من في البيت جميعا علي صراخي كل يوم في منتصف الليل.... *
*وذات ليلة, استقظت فجأة وظللت اصرخ:" قتلته...قتا ... قتا... قتلته..." فسمع الجيران صراخي وفزعوا من نومهم, وابلغوا الشرطة بما سمعوا , لحظات قليلة ووجدت الشرطة تطرق باب بيتنا. *
*وبعد التحقيق معي , وتوافر جميع الادلة , مع شهود, واداة الجريمة, اضافة الي اعترافي . *
*واخيرا حرر الضابط محضرا بالحادث: *
*الجاني : انا *
*اداة الجريمة: حذاء اسود مقاس 40 *
*الشهود: اخي *
*مكان الجريمة: المطبخ *
*المجني عليه: فأر بني صغير*​ 




*ههههههههههههههههههه*
* يلا تعيشوا وتاكلوا غيره**ا*

* منقول علي فكره*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*

*ما انا بقول انى سمعت عن الجريمه دى سنه 1980 ايام فأر السبتيه*
*وممكن احكى موضوع فأر السبتيه*
*بأختصار*
*شبكه كهرباء القاهره موجوده فى منطقه السبتيه*
*وانقطعت الكهرباء دون مبرر*
*واعلن المسؤلين بأن السبب فى انقطاع الكهرباء*
*هو*
*ان الفئران اكلوا السلك مما ادى الى انقطاااااع الكهرباااااااااااء*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اذا انت لك حق ان الموضوع مسروق *
*يووووووووووووووووووووه*
*قصدى منقول*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## kajo (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*



BITAR قال:


> *ما انا بقول انى سمعت عن الجريمه دى سنه 1980 ايام فأر السبتيه*
> 
> *وممكن احكى موضوع فأر السبتيه*
> *بأختصار*
> ...


 

هههههههههههه
اوك يا مستر بيتر

ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## جيلان (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل ده عشن فار:t32:
انا قلت الواد كاجو انحرف وبيقتل دلؤتى:smil12:
طيب وبعد ما اتمسكت:yahoo: هتغير نشاطك لايه:dntknw:*


----------



## hokka_2020 (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*

ملل 
ملل
ياااااااااااااااه عليك
مفيش مرة ادخل موضوع ليك ومااتنقطش
اللى هيشوف مواضيعك مش هيلحق يعيش اساسا عشان يشوف غيرها
كاجو بجد اما اشوفك 
اما اشوفك
امااااااااااااااااااا اشوفك 
سلام ياباى​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد مقلب سخن وجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *كل ده عشن فار:t32:*
> *انا قلت الواد كاجو انحرف وبيقتل دلؤتى:smil12:*
> *طيب وبعد ما اتمسكت:yahoo: هتغير نشاطك لايه:dntknw:*


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اى خدمه ياجى جى*

*وبعد كده هغير نشاطى اه *

*هقتل نمل *

*بقيت متوحش*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*



hokka_2020 قال:


> ملل​
> ملل
> ياااااااااااااااه عليك
> مفيش مرة ادخل موضوع ليك ومااتنقطش
> ...


 

*بس يابوء على الفاضى انت*

*كل شويه اما اشوفك اما اشوفك ومش بتعملى حاجه*
*اجرى العبى بعيد ياشاطره*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها*​


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد مقلب سخن وجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*اى خدمه *

*تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*

مع تحياتى للقاتل 
هههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على المقلب الجامد 
انا اول ماشفت العنوان قلت كويس انى فى جرايم القانون مش بيعاقب عليها 
ده انا كنت هعملها من بكره 
وتم تنفيذ الجريمه على اكمل وجه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*

*نسيت تقلنا على حاجة مهمة العزاء فين ​*


----------



## لوريا (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*

[حرام عليك نشفت دمى وانا بقرا افتكرت جريمة قتل حقيقى تعيش وتقتل وميرسى :bud::t36::t36::t36::t36:


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *نسيت تقلنا على حاجة مهمة العزاء فين ​*


 

مقلب الزباله الى ورا محطه البنزين

وانتى داخله قبلى كده 

عند النخله الى قلبوها شجره بعد الاحتلال


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*



لوريا قال:


> [حرام عليك نشفت دمى وانا بقرا افتكرت جريمة قتل حقيقى تعيش وتقتل وميرسى :bud::t36::t36::t36::t36:


 

هههههههههههههههههههه

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها


----------



## صوت الرب (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*

ذكرتيني ب 
Tom & Jerry
لأنو جيري فار بني صغير


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احلى حاجة قال قتله بوحشية هههههههههههههه


----------



## فيبى 2010 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه

كلة علشان فااااار  ياكاجوووو

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2008)

والعزا امتى وفين لازم نروح نعمل الواجب


----------



## kajo (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> ذكرتيني ب
> Tom & Jerry
> لأنو جيري فار بني صغير


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على مرورك ياصوت الرب


----------



## kajo (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> كلة علشان فااااار ياكاجوووو​
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 

نعمل ايه بقى

وفى قصه عن صرصار كمان بس 
ممله شويه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الجريمة التى لا يعاقب عليها القانون !!!*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ميرسى على مرورك يا مايك


----------

